# so I stumbled upon a possible new idea



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I was just looking at random stuff on the net last night and stumbled on a device called "Samsung DEX pad". I've noticed most people are stuck using an iPad *yuk* or an older android tablet. This dex pad from Samsung let's you connect your galaxy S8, S8+, S9, S9+, and note 9 to any screen with am hdmi input. During my research for a screen that would fit my dash I also found out touch screens also work. So in theory. Get in car dock phone and off you go.
Yes you would need an hdmi audio extractor but those are cheap and have digital and analog outputs although may be horrible analog output quality. The way I have looked at it you could have a setup for less than $350.

There are a few screens that are proven to work and work well 10.1", 13.3", 15.4" yes there is options. The kicker is with samsung dex pad .........you also fast charge while plugged in. 

I've always wanted to build a car pc for an sq build but this just sound so much better to me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if it is possible to plug in a USB hub into one of the full size USB ports, if so and assuming it worked, I could then keep my current set up with a USB-DAC to the DSP, flash drive for music etc. 

Shame I don't have a Samsung phone to try it out!! Running a Pixel 2XL now, might switch to a Note 10 though at some point in the future, assuming this DEX pad works it could be a neat set up. Install the dock in the glovebox or armrest, USB out to the USB hub, get in the car and put the phone on the dock. Would not matter that the phone is hidden away, since I don't text and drive and could take calls via Bluetooth anyway.


----------

